# Top water minnows



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Now to name 'em...glitter and pink feathers...

hmmmmm....

Got it!










Liberace's


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

That's right...hopefully those Liberaces will be attractive to some handsome male Bass!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=z-ymca.gif].


----------



## bamaflyfish (Apr 16, 2007)

As Jerry Seinfeld said "...not that there's anything wrong with that" [smiley=jackson.gif] [smiley=jackson.gif] [smiley=jackson.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I've seen that stuff in Wal-mart myself. I like what you did with it.  Have you fished them yet? I'd be curious to know if they float upright.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> I've seen that stuff in Wal-mart myself. I like what you did with it.   Have you fished them yet? I'd be curious to know if they float upright.


Not yet. I am working right now and there is no wind and the water looks beautiful. I am sure it will be blowing 20+ and a cold front on my day off. 
I was thinking of opening the front of them to make a popper out of them. We will try these this way 1st.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> I've seen that stuff in Wal-mart myself. I like what you did with it.   Have you fished them yet? I'd be curious to know if they float upright.


Nope they don't float upright. On the side. When I stripped it fast they looked pretty good. Slower was better though today, parallel to the shore, close in. even on it's side the gold one with the white and pink maribu looked good to about a 1lb er that gobbed it up. No camera with me as the wife had sent me to the store for some stuff. There is a pond in back of the store and I had the rod anyways and....you get it! I saw quite a few reaaly small ones come up to see what the heck it was. I think I need to experiment a bit more with these. It was fun seeing one take it off the surface.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Nope they don't float upright.


I kinda suspected that, and was thinking you should try flipping the hook over. Have the crease be the bottom instead of the top, that might do the trick. If not, maybe add a touch of lead wire to the shank before folding. Once you get the kinks worked out, I'm gonna make a couple to try.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

As the paper has the adhesive backing I was thinking about running a bit of weight along the "belly" to hold it down so it looks more realistic. I have some soft metal wire that I might try first.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Is it possible to wrap the material around
the hook to produce a tubular form?


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I guess it could be. But the backing is foam and adhesive. It kinda defeats the purpose, as I would have to glue the end of the tube to get it to stay stuck, I think. I was going to open up the front/mouth on one or 2 to see if that makes a difference when stripping. Kind of like a top water plug. These Liberace's are a pain in the arse! ;D


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

If you scroll down a little it gives you info about building your foam pattern, and how to attach it to the hook.

http://www.flyfishsaltwaters.com/Creasefly.htm

Another idea is you build it like a gurgler, (my favorite top water fly) And fold the foam over to itself producing 2 sides of shinny.

http://www.jackgartside.com/step_gurgler.htm


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> If you scroll down a little it gives you info about building your foam pattern, and how to attach it to the hook.
> 
> http://www.flyfishsaltwaters.com/Creasefly.htm


I see what I did wrong...the hook should be lower on the body. I ran mine on top by the fold. 
Thank you for that Skinny!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Anytime! Had to help out that way I can live through your fishing trips...cause I got skunked today on the fly rod. But my niece got her first bass today, about 1lb! And she is only 3!


----------

